# FREE PATTERNS



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

DOG SWEATERS
http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/free-patterns.html

DOLLS CLOTHES
http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/doll-clothes.html

BABY PATTERNS
http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/doll-clothes.html

CROCHET AFGHANS
http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/free-crochet-afghan-patterns.html

CROCHET FLOWERS
http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/crochet-flowers.html

CROCHET HATS
http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/Free-crochet-hat-patterns.html

CROCHET PURSES
http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/Crochet-Purse-Patterns.html


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

thank you so much. isaved about 20 patterns


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the links - saw several patterns I like!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the links!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

WHY are there not enough hours in a day????
PS thanks for the links-have book marked for a rainy day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lolamento (Jan 2, 2013)

and why we do not have more hands ?


----------



## mimimia (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks, that's a great bunch of links


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lots of patterns!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Thankyou very much, never have too many patterns


----------

